# Singing in the bathtub (or shower)



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

What songs do you like to sing in the bath or the shower?

Personally I like to sing Hymns and traditional songs. Like...

'I Vow to Thee, My Country' (Holst arrangement of course). Reminds me of my time in England. What a wonderfully green country it is. The white cliffs of Dover looked a bit grubby and in need of a wash though. I can't find a solo tenor version on youtube so you'll have to use your imagination.

My absolute favorite bathtub song at the moment is Bantock's 'Song to the Seals' which sounds totally epic with bathroom acoustics. Bantock may very well have had this in mind when he composed it. In fact he was probably in the bathroom when he composed it.

*Jean Redpath - The Song of the Seals*





What more fun can you have in a bathroom than singing in the bathtub? (This is a rhetorical question and doesn't require a response).

My family, who are all musical barbarians are totally unappreciative of my efforts. My daughters just find it hilarious and my wife will bang on the bathroom door and say something like "_Will you be quiet in there, I'm trying to watch 'The Walking Dead_".

However, I refuse to be discouraged by these artistically challenged ignoramuses and just sing all the louder.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't normally sing, but I do lots of air guitar and headbanging.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't really sing in the shower either, but I whistle classical tunes in the shower all the time. Today it was various Weber tunes.


----------

